
Gradient Origin Networks (GONs) - goodmachine
https://cwkx.github.io/data/GON/
======
Findeton
Interesting to see SIREN-related papers! Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23568664](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23568664)

